# ohhhhhhhhhhhh Poooor me!!!!!!!



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Ohhh, get a call from some "I'm 73 years old and infirm" lady to go bid her 3 car driveway, sidewalks, shovel off an area for the dog (yes really) and then brush the car off.

I send the contract over. (I really don't want to do the car, so I made that $10), drive, walks, other BS, $35 + ice melt.

she calls me up "OHhhhhhhh, I'm just a poor little old lady, I didn't get a cost of living increase on my social security (yeah, me either) and I just can't afford this, the last guy did all this for $10"

well, you should call him back.

I can't get a hold of him, his phone seems to be disconnected

WELL HOLY CRAP AND KNOCK ME DOWN, THE GUY WORKING FOR FREE ISN'T AROUND ANYMORE SHOCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Gee maybe he went out of business lady.

Ohhh, it wasn't from me, I always paid my bills on time. 

Ohhhh, poor me, I don't know what I"m going to do, I have had a heart attack (paid for by medicare I'm sure) and just can't do it. This year my property taxes are going to be $2000, ohhhhhh poor me (like my taxes aren't like 10x that)

Unbelievable

Guess we won't be adding her as a customer.

Ten dollars, cry me a river. I wouldn't do my own sidewalks, much less my drive for $10


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

LOL I hear stuff like that all the time!!!!!!Oh well I too wont cry over losing out on $35 or so....makes me glad i dont mess with residentials all that much anymore!


----------



## csi.northcoast (Aug 7, 2010)

i feel sorry for you (to be in that position) and the old lady....yes cost are going up everywhere and the last guy probally did go belly up... I like to do favors as well as the next guy... but maybe you can pose a win -win to her...tell her it is so much for the drive , so much for the dog pad, so much for the brush off of the car....if you really want to go through all of that


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

How about the people that say "well the neighborhood kid did it for 10 or 15 last year" and when you ask why they dont have him do it anymore they say he isn't interested in doing it anymore. Huh if a 15 y/o kid with no overhead decided that it wasn't worth doing it for your price what makes ya think that a professional business would want to? This goes for snow as well as grass. I also love the small business that wont sign a contract with ya at your price and tell you its worth maybe $100/event vs the $75/push or $200/event etc you quoted, but call ya 25x the minute it starts snowing begging you to come plow!


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

She sounds like a nice lady.

You should do it. 

Where's you sense of community service?


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

I has some lady call me today and pull that card. I did her house last storm at 5am than zipped up the street and did mine than crashed out. It was still blowing some and she tired to say i was never. Its like there was a dusting on your drive not the 5" of snow that I plowed off your driveway. I really wanted to walk down there and say here is your money back find someone else.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

TCLA;1183912 said:


> She sounds like a nice lady.
> 
> You should do it.
> 
> Where's you sense of community service?


He's treating it like a business as he should be.....

To hell with charity work......


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Mick76;1183921 said:


> To hell with charity work......


Charity work actually makes me feel good.

Some things are more important than making a buck.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

TCLA;1183912 said:


> She sounds like a nice lady.
> 
> You should do it.
> 
> Where's you sense of community service?


down the $hitter with my 8.25% sales tax, 4.5% state income tax, 35% federal income tax (you know, if I actually made money), 15.4% social security so she can live with her little poodle dog on my tax money, $2000 property tax bill and $10,000 car/truck/tractor registration (yes, really, every F*cking year).

community this.:angry:

(she's not my neighbor BTW, I take care of the little lady neighbor no charge, right up until she complains one year, then it's over, but she hasn't yet)

$10


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

sbg4024;1183891 said:


> i feel sorry for you (to be in that position) and the old lady....yes cost are going up everywhere and the last guy probally did go belly up... I like to do favors as well as the next guy... but maybe you can pose a win -win to her...tell her it is so much for the drive , so much for the dog pad, so much for the brush off of the car....if you really want to go through all of that


I did break it down that way.
but the plow doesn't hit the road for less than $25 (typically, that's my rule)
so $10 for the whole thing isn't going to be close.


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

TCLA;1183925 said:


> Charity work actually makes me feel good.
> 
> Some things are more important than making a buck.


Go join the fire house and run some calls if you want to do charity work. Thats where I do my charity work.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

TCLA;1183925 said:


> Charity work actually makes me feel good.
> 
> Some things are more important than making a buck.


Not in my world... unless your family, everyone pays, but to each his own.....


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

LoneCowboy;1183930 said:


> ...so she can live with her little poodle dog on my tax money


I didn't know her dog was a poodle. I don't like poodles either..



dodge15004x45.9;1183933 said:


> Go join the fire house and run some calls if you want to do charity work. Thats where I do my charity work.


I prefer to adopt and feed families that are needy.

Oh yea, and plow military family driveways for free.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Mick76;1183937 said:


> Not in my world... unless your family, everyone pays, but to each his own.....





dodge15004x45.9;1183933 said:


> Go join the fire house and run some calls if you want to do charity work. Thats where I do my charity work.





LoneCowboy;1183930 said:


> down the $hitter with my 8.25% sales tax, 4.5% state income tax, 35% federal income tax (you know, if I actually made money), 15.4% social security so she can live with her little poodle dog on my tax money, $2000 property tax bill and $10,000 car/truck/tractor registration (yes, really, every F*cking year).
> 
> community this.:angry:
> 
> ...





Mick76;1183921 said:


> He's treating it like a business as he should be.....
> 
> To hell with charity work......


Wow.....Tough Room...Lets just go over there and Kick the Old Lady Down the Stairs...

I do 2 Older Persons driveways for *FREE...*You know why....It make me Feel Good...Sense of Community....Helping those that cant help themselves......OK...Go ahead and start Beating me up....


----------



## snowplowchick (Feb 22, 2008)

If she can't afford 35 dollars plus icemelt per time, she really should find a kid to do it, not a business


It is irritating to see adults whine as if it is going to help their situation. It is those kinds of people who have high expectations of others but who wouldn't stick their neck out if someone asked them for a favour.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

Hey, I was here first.

They can work you over once they're through with me.


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

I have no problem with doing something like that if its not out of my way really. My next door neighbors house. The lady is in a hospital, no one is home and the house is for sale. I will swing through there before i go home and clear the drive way out for her. No charge, but its not really out of my way and no rush to do it. The problem i have with elderly clients is they want it done now now now, but not pay the price. 

I was just in another thread and these kids were talking about you know 15$ for a small drive and 20$ for a large and spot checking the aprons and covering drifts at no charge. I am with lonecowboy on this one. I am charging my clients for everything I do and its at a fair market price. None of this ill drop the price to 10$ for you. The drives get plowed when I say they will unless they give special instructions. Residentials are plowed in the morning hours and again during the late afternoon. If they want midday stuff then we will be glade to do so.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

TCLA;1183967 said:


> Hey, I was here first.
> 
> They can work you over once they're through with me.


10-4...I will step aside.......:salute:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Matson Snow;1183956 said:


> Wow.....Tough Room...Lets just go over there and Kick the Old Lady Down the Stairs...
> 
> I do 2 Older Persons driveways for *FREE...*You know why....It make me Feel Good...Sense of Community....Helping those that cant help themselves......OK...Go ahead and start Beating me up....


I will buy you a beer for it.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

Come on guys really. Is everyone having a bad hair day today or what. I understand some people don't do charity work. Thats cool, but to sit here and judge, or call names, isn't going to make you feel any better is it? The economy sucks, gas prices are going up, taxes just keep going and going, but it's a 35 dollar price that was quoted. If you sit and figure it out, that means actual cost is 20 dollars or less. You mean to tell me noone here but TCLA, and myself would just do the job, and write it off your taxes and feel good about something instead of just *****ing and moaning? I guess the holiday spriit has left the building.


----------



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Matson Snow;1183956 said:


> Wow.....Tough Room...Lets just go over there and Kick the Old Lady Down the Stairs...
> 
> I do 2 Older Persons driveways for *FREE...*You know why....It make me Feel Good...Sense of Community....Helping those that cant help themselves......OK...Go ahead and start Beating me up....


Like I said earlier....too each his own. If it gives you that "warm and fuzzy" feeling then go for it... warm and fuzzy doesn't feed my family......

I do nothing for free but I do sleep very well at night knowing my kids have a roof over their heads and food in their bellies.....

If I wanted to do charity work I'd work for USM.........

carry on.....


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

Let me play devils advocate for a minute say said old lady slips and falls on driveway you did as "charity". Whats to say her greedy children don't push her to sue ya or if they are already POA sue ya on her behalf.....just to pad their soon to come inheritance. Not to far fetched recently a similar thing happened at my church where an elderly member who was volunteering at bingo slipped down the steps and broke her ankle and arm.....guess what her deadbeat son who happens to not like the current priest convinced her to sue and it is currently in litigation with the diocese's insurance carrier! On a BUSINESS level I do NOTHING for free!!!!!!!


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

TCLA;1183944 said:


> I didn't know her dog was a poodle. I don't like poodles either..
> 
> I prefer to adopt and feed families that are needy.
> 
> Oh yea, and plow military family driveways for free.


We apopt pets and i consider joining that thing on the boss site for militray familys.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

cretebaby;1183978 said:


> I will buy you a beer for it.


Thanks Crete...I appreciate it Very *Mulch.........*..........


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

NPMinc;1183986 said:


> Let me play devils advocate for a minute say said old lady slips and falls on driveway you did as "charity". Whats to say her greedy children don't push her to sue ya or if they are already POA sue ya on her behalf.....just to pad their soon to come inheritance. Not to far fetched recently a similar thing happened at my church where an elderly member who was volunteering at bingo slipped down the steps and broke her ankle and arm.....guess what her deadbeat son who happens to not like the current priest convinced her to sue and it is currently in litigation with the diocese's insurance carrier! On a BUSINESS level I do NOTHING for free!!!!!!!


exactly right
My insurance is covering
No one is going to care if I only got $10 for it
I'm a "professional" and my liability insurance doesn't care.

trucks, contracts, etc, they all say "you are liable"

I do plenty of charity work but not work related (and I certainly work a lot for free, although I'm not intending too)

but I didn't invest $250,000 (or more) and get up at 3am in 10 below to plow some old lady that I don't even know for "free"

life's tough, get a helmet


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

I too do charity work and community service work.......its just outside of my business and on my own time! I refuse to risk my business's liablity insurance going up for a job I received no compensation for. Especially since as the OP stated this was not someone he knows, so who knows if her little sob story is even true! Have I discounted prices or let a bill take longer to be paid from someone who I KNOW is going through bad times. Absolutely. Have I gone and helped someone out on my OWN time with my personal equipment. YEP. However, If I believed every story that I've heard people whine about how bad off they are over the years I'd be out doing 200+ jobs for free in snow removal, lawn care, maintenance etc. Not trying to come off as someone who cares less about my fellow man, but sorry a bleeding heart and business don't go hand in hand!!!!!!!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

SOOO... snow care for troops is a bad idea? Im a smuck for plowing them for free?


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

LMAO, this shet has me dying lol, especially the the post that said something about the plowing being included in the old folks home rent.......... But as for me I do them at a reduced rate, eventho i use a blower but I try to be nice until they piss me off lmao


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

theplowmeister;1184089 said:


> SOOO... snow care for troops is a bad idea? Im a smuck for plowing them for free?


No that is an excellent program.......it is a nationally recognized program, where the applicants have been screened as deserving, not someone calling you up and trying to sell you a sob story about how bad off they are.....It's a totally different story as far as I am concerned. I know I have been asked by my insurance company directly if I do any free work, so if I were to do that program I would have to check with them and make sure i was covered.....That is one exception where I would definately "take one for the home team" as far as exposing myself to liabilty, thanks for bringing it up! Didnt even come to mind till ya said it because the OP was about someone telling him a "sob story" As far as the definition of "charity" I have seen at least one mention of writing it off.......is it really "charity" work then?


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

Pretty surprised myself that I am playing devils advocate....just in todays economic conditions, business climate, whiners, lowballers, people that sue at the drop of a hat, people thinking they need/deserve something for free etc, I just tend to hold on to as much control as possible of the business I have worked so hard to build and try to protect it to the maximum level from liablity etc, and tend to be a skeptic when it comes to someones "sob story". 10 years ago I probabaly would have looked at this differently


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

One more thing on this topic.....I listened to a lady's sob story once a few years ago and plowed for $10Wouldn't ya know it in the next few days I had at least 25 other calls (in the middle of trying to manage a storm) stating "Sadie at the Senior Center said you plow a driveway for $10, can you do mine?"......Lets face it I run a FOR PROFIT business, not a NON PROFIT SENIOR or OTHER WELFARE SERVICE. Im not a heartless person, I have been a volunteer firefighter/EMT for over 20 years, have done much community service through the church etc, donate a good amount to worthy causes etc, but when it comes to my business, which is my primary source of income to provide for myself and family, and in this economy is becoming harder and harder to keep at a level where I want it, a line has to be drawn somewhere!


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

I will side with the LoneCowboy on this one.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

thelettuceman;1184215 said:


> I will side with the LoneCowboy on this one.


Way to take a Stand........Thumbs Up


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I will do seniors drives for a reduced rate....sometimes


----------



## NBI Lawn (Oct 15, 2007)

If you are doing stuff for free under your business you are worse than a low baller. I say that because when you cant afford to do it next year because of all your charity work that lady will expect the next guy to do it for free or minimal charge (like $10).
Sure I do stuff for the needy/elderly once in a while after large events or if they call on occasion. I will however NEVER stop by their house every time I am out to do their drives for free. 9/10 times if they are elderly I will do it for a reduced rate either way but it still isnt close to free. If they want it for free their children or friendly neighbor can do it out of the kindness of their heart. Plus I highly doubt when they call they expect it for free so why do it for free. They know they are calling a business. Does McDonalds give them free food? Does BP give free fuel? So why would I do it for free? This is a business and how we make our livelihood.

And yes I do charity and volunteer work on a regular basis.


----------



## DeAdZoNe (Oct 28, 2006)

Just my .02, if the lady had said up front, I had someone doing it for 10 dollars and I realize that is cheap. No she wanted all the extra stuff, shovel the dogs area, brush off the car, etc etc,...she knows thats way too much for 10 dollars. Its a delicate subject and if anything I would offer to do what I could for 10 dollars which may only be a push in so she can get picked up or get her car out. Charity work goes right along with karma, but today everything is a scam or not what it was advertised as. Do what you can and what you can afford....otherwise you will be the one asking for handouts.


----------



## cotter (Oct 9, 2010)

Well, I must agree that charity work should not come as a request to your business from the 'customer.' If someone calls you at your business seeking your service they ought to be ready to pay what is quoted or go on to the next company. We all have costs involved in what we do as a business and we are expected to show a profit after paying those costs.

I do in fact plow a few neighbor's drives for them free. None of them have ever asked me to do it and they have never complained about how, when or why I do it (except for the request for a doggie area when the snow got real bad). That one has offered to pay me (cause I usually grab her mail and bring it in for her) and I have refused it, she has been successful in giving me stuffed toys for my daughter though.

There is a big difference between asking for charity and receiving charity.

How's that for taking a stand? 

Chad


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

I agree 110% with the OP! There are plenty of charity places she could have called but she didn't, she called a business and got a going market rate. She wasn't tried to take advantage of, depending on how things sounded on the phone, some may not have even followed up with the estimate. The whole cleaning off car BS would have me wary but i would have followed up as well. OP performed his duties as a professional in this industry.

I help people out here and there and yes it does give me a good feeling but its my choice, NEVER would i drop a price because someone asks me to because they think its too high or because they paid XXX previously. I would rather not do the driveway than make the $30 that they were willing to settle on.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

Believe it or not I had an old lady just like this for the last two years.

I took her Christmas cards to the post office for her, I changed her furnace filter for her, I even changed light bulbs for her. I would always sit down with her and we would change stories about various things happening local. She was an absolute sweetheart and would even go to the hospital and talk to her other old friends. She lived in an old raggedy trailer house, with a small single car drive and a walk that was like 18" wide. Her walker couldn't even fit on the sidewalk. I would clean the snow off of her car, and even start it up once in a while so she knew that it would run when she needed it. I "charged" her 15$ to mow it, and 10$ to do all of the snow removal. I originally told her 10$ to mow, but she said how about 15$ if you bag it. I guarantee that I lost money...but really, who cares?

She had no family local..... To tell you the truth I feel bad for kinda sneaking out the door faster than I should have so I could go do more "important things", like work......

Oh yeah, *she did die last fall*....not sure when she died but I kept mowing it so the family didn't even have to worry about it.

Not sure what I would do in the OP's situation. I'd probably have to test the water and see if she is for-real or not.

Nathan.


----------



## pmorrissette (Sep 15, 2008)

we had a neighbor like this when i was a kid...found out many years later after she croaked that she left over $500,000.00 to her estranged daughter...


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

flatlander42;1184646 said:


> Believe it or not I had an old lady just like this for the last two years.
> 
> I took her Christmas cards to the post office for her, I changed her furnace filter for her, I even changed light bulbs for her. I would always sit down with her and we would change stories about various things happening local. She was an absolute sweetheart and would even go to the hospital and talk to her other old friends. She lived in an old raggedy trailer house, with a small single car drive and a walk that was like 18" wide. Her walker couldn't even fit on the sidewalk. I would clean the snow off of her car, and even start it up once in a while so she knew that it would run when she needed it. I "charged" her 15$ to mow it, and 10$ to do all of the snow removal. I originally told her 10$ to mow, but she said how about 15$ if you bag it. I guarantee that I lost money...but really, who cares?
> 
> ...


I don't mean to hijack this thread but the world would be better off if their were more people like you. Kudos to you and the others on here that help the elderly.
I have a neighbor that had like a half acre lawn and when he first moved in I was so anxious to help him out, I helped him pull the carpet out, paint, and other stuff to get his home ready to be lived in. I plow his driveway for 15.00 and mow his lawn for 15$ he's 85 years old and I always UAE time to give him a hand. He lends me tools if I ever need them, etc...
I always enjoy giving him a hand and I know he enjoys it too.
If you think I'm a lowballer; than that's awsome, I enjoy what I do, life isn't all about money!

To the OP I think you are acting like a jerk with your pricing. Cut this person some slack! They're on a fixed income and it's not much.


----------



## snowman69 (Nov 1, 2010)

i understand that people have to make a living and feed their families but come on so you do one job for little to nothing to help out an older person who has paid their debt to the community i enjoy helping people out the world would be a better place if it didnt revolve around how much money we can make. just remember we are all going to get old and might need some "charity work" some day just my 2 cents so dont roast me to bad


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

I plow and salt my 3 neighbors driveways for free, just because they are my neighbors!! The one gives me some yummy cookies at Christmas time tho.


----------



## Rain Man (Feb 20, 2010)

snowman69;1184770 said:


> i understand that people have to make a living and feed their families but come on so you do one job for little to nothing to help out an older person who has paid their debt to the community i enjoy helping people out the world would be a better place if it didnt revolve around how much money we can make. just remember we are all going to get old and might need some "charity work" some day just my 2 cents so dont roast me to bad


I love roast!!!!:whistling:


----------



## KBTConst (Oct 25, 2009)

TCLA;1183925 said:


> Charity work actually makes me feel good.
> 
> Some things are more important than making a buck.


Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## cpmi (Dec 18, 2010)

Boy tough call. I don't work for free as nobody likes to but there can be and are exceptions to the rule in my book. If I met with the lady (as I do all my clients) and felt she was genuine and got the feeling her situation was genuine then I would probably give her a very good discount-I have done this with a couple of elderly folk in my neighborhood and the good will always get paid back two to three times over. The propertys don't take me long-there close to my house and with all my other accounts Im making more than enough money to where I can afford to slip a couple of discounted drives in here and there. If I got the feeling that I was trying to be taken advantage of then it would be a different story. I am constantly reminded that we are all going to be old someday-hopefully not in a situation like that but you never know. Plus karma can be a b**tch.


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

LoneCowboy;1183930 said:


> down the $hitter with my 8.25% sales tax, 4.5% state income tax, 35% federal income tax (you know, if I actually made money), 15.4% social security so she can live with her little poodle dog on my tax money, $2000 property tax bill and $10,000 car/truck/tractor registration (yes, really, every F*cking year).
> 
> community this.:angry:
> 
> ...


You know... I wish I could live in a place like that. Here it goes up to:

*52% income tax* (Can you believe this?!?)
14% sales tax on everything you buy
then Municipal taxes (about 2000$ a year every 150K your house is worth)
Then scholar taxes about 500$ a year

And there are other one but I juste can't remember them...

Every year Canada is more commie. FML


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

m_falafel;1185038 said:


> You know... I wish I could live in a place like that. Here it goes up to:
> 
> *52% income tax* (Can you believe this?!?)
> 14% sales tax on everything you buy
> ...


Yeah but you have free health care......lol.............nothing is free.

During a storm we change our message or if I have someone answering the phone it is simple.
We do not normally service residential driveways,we do only commercial work but because it is an extreme storm we will, our minimum (no exceptions) is 200.00, 400.00 min if we do the walks, also all paid in advance with a waiver of any damage or liability whatsoever.
needless to say we only did 20 or so driveways this past blizzard.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

This is for TCLA's enjoyment:


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

jomama45;1185083 said:


> This is for TCLA's enjoyment:


:laughing:


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

jomama45;1185083 said:


> This is for TCLA's enjoyment:


:laughing::laughing:...You have him all figured out.......

BTW......Nice edit on the sig line.....


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

jomama45;1185083 said:


> This is for TCLA's enjoyment:


ROFLMAO :salute:


----------



## trustyrusty (Dec 31, 2008)

The problem is that most people who are TRULY NEEDY don't throw it in your face every other sentence. I'm the same way- I would do an old person's stuff for nothing if I thought they needed it, but when they call up and act like I owe it to them to come take care of them then I go, "Wait just a minute!" I wouldn't like her attitude and I'd steer clear.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Karma, that's all I got to say......

All I know is that when I'm old and decrepit from working in this industry, I hope someone would help me out if I fell on hard times.

It's easy to say no to charity work, but you got to put yourself in their shoes for a minute.


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

jomama45;1185083 said:


> This is for TCLA's enjoyment:


:laughing:

You rock Joe!! wesport

:salute:


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

BossPlow2010;1184744 said:


> To the OP I think you are acting like a jerk with your pricing. Cut this person some slack! They're on a fixed income and it's not much.


ok
How about you sub it?

I'll give you $8

it's about 5 minutes away from some of my other properties, so it's not far
You'll need to have it done before 7am, and before 5pm again (depending on the storm behavior of course)
cleanups are free
1" trigger
shoveled, plowed, 10x10 area on the lawn for the dog and the car brushed off. (so you'll probably need to brush the car off before you start plowing/shoveling.

shouldn't take more than 10 minutes for one person, (plus the 5 each side to drive there)

edge to edge, make sure you don't stack snow in the street. I usually plow in front of their driveways also to make sure they can easily get out. it's a little bit of a hill so you'll have to put some ice melt down too.

You can bill me once a month, and I'll pay you within 14 days. (same terms customers get)
I'll need to be an additional insured on your liability insurance, I'll need a copy of your workman's comp and vehicle insurance.

It's a pretty nice neighborhood (nicer than mine) so no straight pipes or anything. 
just FYI, we just had our first storm of the season (about 2 months late) and the season is done by end of March.

And don't hit anything, you'll be expected to fix it. Including sod damage, fence damage or even hitting the car.

thanks for taking care of that for me for $8

Or were you just spending my time and money without any involvement from you?

BTW this is some lady on a phone, I've never met her.


----------



## flatlander42 (Oct 22, 2008)

trustyrusty;1185154 said:


> The problem is that most people who are TRULY NEEDY don't throw it in your face every other sentence.


This is true. Usually they are almost afraid to mention it. I know I wouldn't brag.


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm with you 100%. If she wants something for free, she can ask the government. We are in business to make a PROFIT (yes, I said the dirty word) and not a LOSS. Try walking into Wal-Mart or the movie theater and telling them that you fell on hard times and see what they give you.

There are plenty of other services that assist senior citizens, she can apply to one of those.

Maybe she should ask a neighbor kid to do it.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

I can see MONEY is FAR more important to some people then the feeling of helping someone
I hope to hell someday none of you money hungry people ever need help or assistance


----------



## Brant'sLawnCare (Jun 29, 2007)

I think $35 seems like a pretty fair price for all that. I think $10 is a little unreasonable. Seems like you could find a kid to do that though...


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

hydro_37;1185742 said:


> I can see MONEY is FAR more important to some people then the feeling of helping someone
> I hope to hell someday none of you money hungry people ever need help or assistance


And having my Business work for free is gonna help me from ever needing assistance or help how??????

Everyone is making too much outta this.....the OP said that he doesnt even know this lady so how does he know she actually is needy or that poor etc not just cheap? As has been my experience in life and as someone else has said those you need help the most are often the last to swallow their pride n ask for it, especially among the elderly. I have had several elderly fixed income customers who I have attempted to give discounts to and they have said "no the last people did it for this much (which is more then I quoted) so thats what we are gonna give ya." They had too much pride to do otherwise.....those are the ones I will bend over backwards to help!!!


----------



## NPMinc (Nov 29, 2010)

Hell its usually not the elderly that try to haggle with me its the yuppies with the 2 brand new beamers sitting outside their McMansion who spend way beyond their means that are the ones that tell me I'm too expensive!!


----------



## snowman69 (Nov 1, 2010)

ask the government for help lmao if she does that we will all end up paying for it once again lets rely on the liberals in washington good idea lol


----------



## Dr Who (Dec 16, 2010)

TCLA;1183925 said:


> Charity work actually makes me feel good.
> 
> Some things are more important than making a buck.


I agree. I like making money, it puts food on the tabel and pays the bills. But you know, its not everything in life and even though I need to make as much money as I can, I help someone out if I can.
if all I have to do is plow a little snow for some old woman for peanuts, well so be it. I am sure she will apreciate it way more then the company that I pushed there lot and they refuse to pay beacasue some joker said they would do it cheaper....

I would much rether some poorass person beat me out of money then someone that has moeny, at least you know the poor person don't have it to pay in the first place...


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

update (it's snowing again for the first time in like 3 weeks)

SHE CALLED BACK!!!!!!!!!!! :laughing:

same old sob story before she even starts.

Oh yeah, lady, you called me before remember? you want it done for 10 bucks, remember?

oh yeah, i just can't seem to find anyone.

well, good luck. click!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Atsa shame...you'd be surprised how many people these little old ladys know. Id've handled it differently but I'm creative that way. Do the drive for free, no poodle area no car brush.. in return for a thank you letter in the local paper. Free advertising that money can't buy. Paper might even make a article out of your business... too bad you hung up.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

Mr.Markus;1222419 said:


> Atsa shame...you'd be surprised how many people these little old ladys know. Id've handled it differently but I'm creative that way. Do the drive for free, no poodle area no car brush.. in return for a thank you letter in the local paper. Free advertising that money can't buy. Paper might even make a article out of your business... too bad you hung up.


or
in the much more likely scenario (by about 10 million to one)
she becomes the call every 10 minutes customer, whine about the slightest thing, hit a sprinkler head (cuz it happens) and complain about every little thing, and then pay late if at all.

I know which way I'm going to bet.

esp. when the first thing out of their mouth is "ohhh, how poor I am"

cry me a river, I got bills to pay.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

LoneCowboy;1222542 said:


> or
> in the much more likely scenario (by about 10 million to one)
> she becomes the call every 10 minutes customer, whine about the slightest thing, hit a sprinkler head (cuz it happens) and complain about every little thing, and then pay late if at all.
> 
> ...


BTW I think your right...she doesn't deserve your service.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Put her number in your phone as do not answer


----------

